# Convert a CS3 InDesign file to CS?



## cidesign (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi,   
Can somebody please save down InDesign CS3 file to CS for me?
I had someone convert the CS3 file to a CS2 .inx file but still need to get it down to CS.
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Pardus (Feb 8, 2008)

As far as I Know, you can't do it. You can save each page as an EPS file or export PDF and then edit each page in illustrator. The lack of backward compatability was one of the reasons i upgraded.. oh and the fact it is 10x more stable. If you can swing it, I would upgrade. You could also get the 30 trial which is fully functioning, it will at least get you through this pinch.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 8, 2008)

INX files can be opened by CS:
http://www.istockphoto.com/forum_messages.php?threadid=56384&page=1

Remember to resolve any font or image issues before you save to INX. INX is actually an XML file, a representation of your INDD file not an exact copy. That's why they crash much of the time. 

If you limit any CS3 features in that file, that will also improve your chances to back save.

And more here:
http://creativebits.org/indesign/indesign_interchange_format

And from Adobe, more about CS3 and INX:
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=2448


----------



## Catfishcounts (Mar 22, 2008)

Best way I know is to Export > then instead of PDF choose InDesign Interchange. That creates a backward compatible file. Then when you open it in CS, save it as such.


----------



## Catfishcounts (Mar 22, 2008)

That's what the .inx file is


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 24, 2008)

Catfishcounts said:


> Best way I know is to Export > then instead of PDF choose InDesign Interchange. That creates a backward compatible file. Then when you open it in CS, save it as such.



Sounds a lot like what I said. Hmm.


----------

